# Conflicting symptoms



## mistilea12 (Mar 11, 2002)

I am new to this disorder. (As well as this site) I seem to have all the indicators in one day. Terrible cramps, especially after eating. Bloating & gas accompanied by ugentcy. Projectile D. I then could have C with cramps & bloating. I am afraid to go out since I could feel fine when I leave the house, but after some time the sweats start & I am in trouble.Does anyone have these mixed bag of problems


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi, i understand completely. I think this is what makes IBS so hard for all of us. I have C and D all in one attack and all at different times. sometimes i'm D sometimes I'm C, I prefer the C over the D attack actually because the cold sweats and pain and urgent on the toilet for hours thing is not good it sucks real bad. I've this for 4 years and it changes all the time, i know you feel.Hang in there-Cadia


----------

